# dsl modem + router synergy 21 probleme



## boardy (15. April 2004)

ich hab mein synergy 21 modem + router eingeschaltet
und der findet kein T-DSL und kein PPP 
ich weiss nicht warum 
kann jemand helfen
danke


----------



## SirToby (16. April 2004)

Was für ein Synergy-Gerät hast Du denn

Poste mal die genaue Gerätebezeichnung. Ist das ein Router von der Telekom mit integriertem DSL-Modem?


----------



## boardy (16. April 2004)

es ist ein synergy 21  S21610B und ich hab es 

von EBAY gekauft  schon seit 2 halb monaten


----------



## TAKZero (13. Mai 2004)

*habauch ein prob*

hiho

ichhab genau das selbe DSL/router aber einanderes problem

wennichmit dem DSLrouter im internet bin dann werde ich alle 2-6std automatisch disconected obwohl ich die ganze zeit am pc bin .

so jetzt wartich auf eueren rat und euere hilfe zu diesem problem wär froh wennich das gelöst bekomme durch euere hilfe  



greetz Zero


----------

